# Harbor Freight Central Machinery Snowblower



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

picked this one up about a week ago. looks like another mtd clone. needed a carb clean and a spring welded back together(couldnt find the part) and it runs great now. first impressions are some things are great like bearings all over other things like the friction plate pulley is riveted together worry me a little. its a 2009 model. i paid 37 bucks for it which i thought was a great deal for the motor alone


https://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/d/55hp-21-inch-2-stage-gas/6344042294.html


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I seen that listed, wondered who made it lol now I know, good find


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

How did you talk him down to $37 ?


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

cranman said:


> How did you talk him down to $37 ?


I'm guessin' He's "him" :wink2:


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

he had it in middletown for 50 bucks i offered him 30 he came back at 37 said thats what it cost him in fuel to get it from his sons house. i was originally just going to rob the motor and tires off of it but its in decent shape so im selling it cheap. i dont want to deal with something i cant get chassis parts for. i had to weld a freaking spring pack together could you imagine finding an engagement cable or a friction disk?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

They should put that "Danger Keep Away" sticker on all the Chinese made snowblowers IMHO. 


Added the photo from the craigslist ad


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i know its a piece of junk but for somebody who cant afford a new one its a piece of junk that runs and will do the job


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Oh, I'm not throwing stones. Making fun, yes but I also defend the less expensive machines because I do believe they have a place and they are sure better than shoveling !! I own about three Murray (China) grade blowers now so I'm in that glass house.


----------



## jrcjr (Sep 23, 2017)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I own about three Murray (China) grade blowers now so I'm in that glass house.



People who live in glass houses should orient their discharge chutes carefully. LOL :wink2:


----------



## Tom Burns (Apr 26, 2017)

Harbor Freight doesn't sell snow blowers.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Tom Burns said:


> Harbor Freight doesn't sell snow blowers.


If they don't sell them any more they must have sold them at some point, here is a link for the owners manual that clearly states _that they are exclusively distributed by Harbor Freight _

http://images.harborfreight.com/manuals/67000-67999/67456.pdf


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

Tom Burns said:


> Harbor Freight doesn't sell snow blowers.


they did i guess but not for long. i dont ever remember seeing them in stores but they apparently did sell them


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

Tom Burns said:


> Harbor Freight doesn't sell snow blowers.


UHHHH! http://images.harborfreight.com/manuals/67000-67999/67456.pdf they used to sell them


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Tom Burns said:


> Harbor Freight doesn't sell snow blowers.


I beg to differ 
http://images.harborfreight.com/manuals/67000-67999/67456.pdf


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

43128 said:


> i know its a piece of junk but for somebody who cant afford a new one its a piece of junk that runs and will do the job


I disagree..
by definition a "piece of junk" is something no one should purchase, ever..
it doesn't matter the cost, could be $20, could even be free, you still dont want it, because it will very likely be very unreliable and will likely cost more in parts and repairs than it is worth, it will probably not reliably do the job it is supposed to do.

You cant say "a piece of junk" will *also* "run and do the job"  those are mutually exclusive..
There are many brand-new snowblowers that actually do not run, and do not do the job, even on their very first use..they are junk when brand new..and they dont improve with age! 

Not all snowblowers of worthy of buying, even if cheap..there really are many that no one should purchase, ever, not when new, and certainty not when used..

Scot


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> I disagree..
> by definition a "piece of junk" is something no one should purchase, ever..
> it doesn't matter the cost, could be $20, could even be free, you still dont want it, because it will very likely be very unreliable and will likely cost more in parts and repairs than it is worth, it will probably not reliably do the job it is supposed to do.
> 
> ...


trust me somebody will buy it, even on something like this buyer has a 90 day warranty from date of purchase. worst case scenario ill save another ariens 10000 series if she doesnt sell the engine fires right up first pull and purrs like a kitten and tires are standard size that fit ariens 3 lug rims. gearbox bronze gear and case are the same as mtd and i can sell those as well. ive never lost money on a snowblower and dont plan to on this one. this one has its strong and its weak points but overall it will get the job done and it will sell one way or another no matter what you think


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I never said "it won't sell"..I said "it shouldnt sell"..there is a difference. 
(I also had no idea you were selling one, I thought you bought one only for the motor.)

But this forum is all about sharing knowledge about snowblowers..and thats all im doing.
If this thread prevents one person from buying one of these, to use, then its worth it.

Scot


----------

